# RQ



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Wed, 21 Feb 2001 22:59:33 -0700*
Regimental Quartermaster Sergeant actually RQMS. Supposed to be a tasking
held by the senior MWO in a battalion unless the unit has a QMSI - but that
drill pig is probably now extinct but sometimes today in our small PRes
"battalions" the job is held by a Sergeant, particularly if they can get a
Sergeant to do the job on Class B and save some bucks.
----- Original Message -----
From: Gow 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 10:03 PM
Subject: Re: Hello/give it a rest
> Yep
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "David Shih" 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 10:58 PM
> Subject: Re: Hello/give it a rest
>
>
> > No, just not 3‘s qualified yet. Hopefully this summer I get it done
> >
> > RQ=Regimental Quartermaster?
> >
> >
> > >From: "Gow" 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: 
> > >Subject: Re: Hello/give it a rest
> > >Date: Wed, 21 Feb 2001 22:50:35 -0500
> > >
> > >One of those that work in dark and dismal places, avoiding the light in
> > >knowledge of duty ill-done?
> > >George MCDonald Fraser quote, by the way..
> > >LOL
> > >
> > >John  ex-RQ, BTW
> > >----- Original Message -----
> > >From: "David Shih" 
> > >To: 
> > >Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 10:41 PM
> > >Subject: Re: Hello/give it a rest
> > >
> > >
> > > > well no ****!!! I work in the QM so what do you expect!
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > >From: "Gow" 
> > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >To: 
> > > > >Subject: Re: Hello/give it a rest
> > > > >Date: Wed, 21 Feb 2001 22:31:13 -0500
> > > > >
> > > > >Standard Operating Procedure...
> > > > >
> > > > >You are green...
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >----- Original Message -----
> > > > >From: "David Shih" 
> > > > >To: 
> > > > >Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 10:08 PM
> > > > >Subject: Re: Hello/give it a rest
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > > SOP?
> > > > > > Sorry for the questions but I‘m very green here QL2 9901.
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > >From: "Gow" 
> > > > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > > >To: 
> > > > > > >Subject: Re: Hello/give it a rest
> > > > > > >Date: Wed, 21 Feb 2001 21:58:15 -0500
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >Out for about ten years now, David.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >A PSO was the "Personnel Selection Officer".
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >Maybe we did a little differently, either because of "back
then"
> or
> > >our
> > > > > > >unit
> > > > > > >SOP‘s, but yes, we screened those that requested consideration
> for
> > > > >officer
> > > > > > >status somewhat differently than those that applied for an NCM
> > > > >position,
> > > > > > >tho‘ if an NCM applicant seemed bright and desirable-we always
> > >needed
> > > > > > >officer appliants - the Unit Recruiting Officer would typically
> > >have
> > >a
> > > > >word
> > > > > > >with him to see if he wanted to give it a try.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >John
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >----- Original Message -----
> > > > > > >From: "David Shih" 
> > > > > > >To: 
> > > > > > >Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 9:49 PM
> > > > > > >Subject: Re: Hello/give it a rest
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > Yes I do. I know about the additional interviews/mettings
done
> > >by
> > > > >the
> > > > > > >unit
> > > > > > > > but I thought that the inital recruit procedures was the
same
> > >for
> > > > >both
> > > > > > > > Officers and NCM‘s.
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > What is PSO? and are you still in the CF?
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > David
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > >From: "Gow" 
> > > > > > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > > > > >To: 
> > > > > > > > >Subject: Re: Hello/give it a rest
> > > > > > > > >Date: Wed, 21 Feb 2001 21:26:19 -0500
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > >David, do you mean the old but dreaded "aptitude test", the
> 90
> > > > >minute
> > > > > > > > >multiple guess one?   I did a couple years as a Reserve
> > > > >Recruiter-back
> > > > > > > > >when
> > > > > > > > >we recruited our own-in fact, back so far that Don was the
> PSO
> > >for
> > > > >the
> > > > > > > > >District...but lets not start that thread again
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > >Anyways, back in those days, and it may be similar to
today,
> > >the
> > > > > > >recruiting
> > > > > > > > >for Oficers was handled a little differently than NCM
> > >Recruiting.
> > > > >If
> > > > >I
> > > > > > > > >recall correctly Gee that was 15 years ago!, you had a
> number
> > >of
> > > > > > > > >additional interviews to do, but again going on memory they
> > >were
> > > > >done
> > > > > > >after
> > > > > > > > >you passed the OFFICER aptitude tests, which are different.
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > >My only advice to Jesse would be to do the very best you
can
> at
> > > > >acing
> > > > > > >the
> > > > > > > > >aptitude test take one objective at a time...screw that
one
> > >up,it
> > > > > > >won‘t
> > > > > > >be
> > > > > > > > >an officer interview you need to wonder about....
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > >And remember another Lister‘s neat tag "Worry is interest
> paid
> > >on
> > > > >money
> > > > > > > > >never spent"...when given one objective, focus entirely on
> > >taking
> > > > >it
> > > > >as
> > > > > > > > >quickly, cleanly and effectively as you can...
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > >John
> > > > > > > > >----- Original Message -----
> > > > > > > > >From: "David Shih" 
> > > > > > > > >To: 
> > > > > > > > >Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 8:59 PM
> > > > > > > > >Subject: Re: Hello/give it a rest
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > Do you already have your degree?
> > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > The following info was what I can remember from my
> > >recuriting
> > > > > > >process
> > > > > > > > >for
> > > > > > > > > > becoming and NCM:
> > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > You will have to write an appitude test which will
> identify
> > >your
> > > > > > > > >strengths
> > > > > > > > > > and weekness, based on your score they will decided if
you
> > >have
> > > > >the
> > > > > > > > > > neccessary skills to be a certain trade i.e. Engineer,
> > >Arty,
> > > > > > >etc..
> > > > > > > > >After
> > > > > > > > > > that there will be a short interview with a recruting
> > >officer
> > > > >and
> > > > > > >he/she
> > > > > > > > > > will tell you what trades you are suited for. If you are
> > > > >approved
> > > > > > >then
> > > > > > > > >you
> > > > > > > > > > will have a medical done.
> > > > > > > > > > Then you will have to pass the CF Express test.
> > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > Hope this helps.
> > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > >From: "Jesse Phillips" 
> > > > > > > > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > > > > > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > > > > > > >Subject: Hello/give it a rest
> > > > > > > > > > >Date: Wed, 21 Feb 2001 20:35:38 -0500
> > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > >Hi! Ive been on the list for a couple of weeks now, but
> > >this
> > >is
> > > > >my
> > > > > > > > >first
> > > > > > > > > > >message.
> > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > >I believe that you may have been a marine, "lt.". Did
he
> > >ever
> > > > >say
> > > > > > >he
> > > > > > > > >was
> > > > > > > > >17
> > > > > > > > > > >when he joined OCS?
> > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > >He seems to know alot about the marines, thats for
sure,
> me
> > >i
> > > > >have
> > > > > > >been
> > > > > > > > > > >following military matters for a number of years now, i
> am
> > > > >working
> > > > > > >on
> > > > > > > > > > >becoming an officer Cadet. Being a military Officer has
> > >been
> > >my
> > > > > > >dream
> > > > > > > > >since
> > > > > > > > > > >i was about 12 years old. I am From Etobicoke, a part
of
> > > > >Toronto.
> > > > > > >I‘ve
> > > > > > > > >been
> > > > > > > > > > >an army cadet since i was 14 years old, then i went off
> to
> > > > > > >university.
> > > > > > > > >I
> > > > > > > > > > >applied at my local recruiting office and am going to
be
> > >tested
> > > > >an
> > > > > > > > > > >interviewed starting next week. Can any of you tell me
> what
> > >i
> > > > >might
> > > > > > > > >expect?
> > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > >Jesse Phillips
> > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > >
> > >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > > > > > > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > > > > > > > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > >
>--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
message
> > > > > > > > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > > > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > > > > > >message body.
> > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > >
> > >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > > > > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > > > > > > > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > > > > > message body.
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > > > >message body.
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > >
> > >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > > > > > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > > > message body.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > >message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > >
> > >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > > > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > >
> > > >
> >
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Thu, 22 Feb 2001 01:36:41 -0500*
Jesus the reply columns tonight!!  Glad I have more than quota
forsales/margins this month already...
But here goes...
Yes, Ian, I know the various titles of the job, and, as usual was not goin
to throw more letters in than needed.
Also witness that we seem to have another pretender on the line who is
likely taking notes,,and I agree, I‘m being lazy in not typing in a few
extra letters...
Not necessarily a senior MWO in the job.  I remember over sixty days in a
row, 24/7 so to speak, of being at the Armoury betwen the units frenzied
activities, and the various Cadet Corps‘ cozened demands of the CO, the lack
of bodies, trained/trustable-remember the Cadets wanted access to
weapons...there are a few concerns here in giving ours...or handing out
Armoury keys to all and sundry...we never had commissionaires to do guard
duty...when we eventually had Officers to do the "RQ" job, they weren‘t on
hand to do the hands on stuff...and there was always an anguished howl that
these poor bloody NCO‘s would have to be paid their time..to issue and
return paade rifles...but waiting through 1.5 ours of drill...that they were
desired to critique...and if they did not...a nastygram to the CO‘s...who
the F do they think they are...?
Yes I got there as a Sgt..was shortly after doing the CFourse with a
reasonably high mark promoted WO...and theCO mentioned I was very empowered
to mention to "senior" officers read Captains and Junior Majors to
reconsider until the CO and I spoke...because we would join them on the free
fall ride down the tube if anything went wrong....
Oh well.   A hundred years ago.
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, February 22, 2001 12:59 AM
Subject: RQ
> Regimental Quartermaster Sergeant actually RQMS. Supposed to be a
tasking
> held by the senior MWO in a battalion unless the unit has a QMSI - but
that
> drill pig is probably now extinct but sometimes today in our small PRes
> "battalions" the job is held by a Sergeant, particularly if they can get a
> Sergeant to do the job on Class B and save some bucks.
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Gow 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 10:03 PM
> Subject: Re: Hello/give it a rest
>
>
> > Yep
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "David Shih" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 10:58 PM
> > Subject: Re: Hello/give it a rest
> >
> >
> > > No, just not 3‘s qualified yet. Hopefully this summer I get it done
> > >
> > > RQ=Regimental Quartermaster?
> > >
> > >
> > > >From: "Gow" 
> > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >To: 
> > > >Subject: Re: Hello/give it a rest
> > > >Date: Wed, 21 Feb 2001 22:50:35 -0500
> > > >
> > > >One of those that work in dark and dismal places, avoiding the light
in
> > > >knowledge of duty ill-done?
> > > >George MCDonald Fraser quote, by the way..
> > > >LOL
> > > >
> > > >John  ex-RQ, BTW
> > > >----- Original Message -----
> > > >From: "David Shih" 
> > > >To: 
> > > >Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 10:41 PM
> > > >Subject: Re: Hello/give it a rest
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > > well no ****!!! I work in the QM so what do you expect!
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > >From: "Gow" 
> > > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > >To: 
> > > > > >Subject: Re: Hello/give it a rest
> > > > > >Date: Wed, 21 Feb 2001 22:31:13 -0500
> > > > > >
> > > > > >Standard Operating Procedure...
> > > > > >
> > > > > >You are green...
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > >----- Original Message -----
> > > > > >From: "David Shih" 
> > > > > >To: 
> > > > > >Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 10:08 PM
> > > > > >Subject: Re: Hello/give it a rest
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > > SOP?
> > > > > > > Sorry for the questions but I‘m very green here QL2 9901.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >From: "Gow" 
> > > > > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > > > >To: 
> > > > > > > >Subject: Re: Hello/give it a rest
> > > > > > > >Date: Wed, 21 Feb 2001 21:58:15 -0500
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >Out for about ten years now, David.
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >A PSO was the "Personnel Selection Officer".
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >Maybe we did a little differently, either because of "back
> then"
> > or
> > > >our
> > > > > > > >unit
> > > > > > > >SOP‘s, but yes, we screened those that requested
consideration
> > for
> > > > > >officer
> > > > > > > >status somewhat differently than those that applied for an
NCM
> > > > > >position,
> > > > > > > >tho‘ if an NCM applicant seemed bright and desirable-we
always
> > > >needed
> > > > > > > >officer appliants - the Unit Recruiting Officer would
typically
> > > >have
> > > >a
> > > > > >word
> > > > > > > >with him to see if he wanted to give it a try.
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >John
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >----- Original Message -----
> > > > > > > >From: "David Shih" 
> > > > > > > >To: 
> > > > > > > >Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 9:49 PM
> > > > > > > >Subject: Re: Hello/give it a rest
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > Yes I do. I know about the additional interviews/mettings
> done
> > > >by
> > > > > >the
> > > > > > > >unit
> > > > > > > > > but I thought that the inital recruit procedures was the
> same
> > > >for
> > > > > >both
> > > > > > > > > Officers and NCM‘s.
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > What is PSO? and are you still in the CF?
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > David
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > >From: "Gow" 
> > > > > > > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > > > > > >To: 
> > > > > > > > > >Subject: Re: Hello/give it a rest
> > > > > > > > > >Date: Wed, 21 Feb 2001 21:26:19 -0500
> > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > >David, do you mean the old but dreaded "aptitude test",
the
> > 90
> > > > > >minute
> > > > > > > > > >multiple guess one?   I did a couple years as a Reserve
> > > > > >Recruiter-back
> > > > > > > > > >when
> > > > > > > > > >we recruited our own-in fact, back so far that Don was
the
> > PSO
> > > >for
> > > > > >the
> > > > > > > > > >District...but lets not start that thread again
> > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > >Anyways, back in those days, and it may be similar to
> today,
> > > >the
> > > > > > > >recruiting
> > > > > > > > > >for Oficers was handled a little differently than NCM
> > > >Recruiting.
> > > > > >If
> > > > > >I
> > > > > > > > > >recall correctly Gee that was 15 years ago!, you had a
> > number
> > > >of
> > > > > > > > > >additional interviews to do, but again going on memory
they
> > > >were
> > > > > >done
> > > > > > > >after
> > > > > > > > > >you passed the OFFICER aptitude tests, which are
different.
> > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > >My only advice to Jesse would be to do the very best you
> can
> > at
> > > > > >acing
> > > > > > > >the
> > > > > > > > > >aptitude test take one objective at a time...screw that
> one
> > > >up,it
> > > > > > > >won‘t
> > > > > > > >be
> > > > > > > > > >an officer interview you need to wonder about....
> > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > >And remember another Lister‘s neat tag "Worry is interest
> > paid
> > > >on
> > > > > >money
> > > > > > > > > >never spent"...when given one objective, focus entirely
on
> > > >taking
> > > > > >it
> > > > > >as
> > > > > > > > > >quickly, cleanly and effectively as you can...
> > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > >John
> > > > > > > > > >----- Original Message -----
> > > > > > > > > >From: "David Shih" 
> > > > > > > > > >To: 
> > > > > > > > > >Sent: Wednesday, February 21, 2001 8:59 PM
> > > > > > > > > >Subject: Re: Hello/give it a rest
> > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > > Do you already have your degree?
> > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > > The following info was what I can remember from my
> > > >recuriting
> > > > > > > >process
> > > > > > > > > >for
> > > > > > > > > > > becoming and NCM:
> > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > > You will have to write an appitude test which will
> > identify
> > > >your
> > > > > > > > > >strengths
> > > > > > > > > > > and weekness, based on your score they will decided if
> you
> > > >have
> > > > > >the
> > > > > > > > > > > neccessary skills to be a certain trade i.e.
Engineer,
> > > >Arty,
> > > > > > > >etc..
> > > > > > > > > >After
> > > > > > > > > > > that there will be a short interview with a recruting
> > > >officer
> > > > > >and
> > > > > > > >he/she
> > > > > > > > > > > will tell you what trades you are suited for. If you
are
> > > > > >approved
> > > > > > > >then
> > > > > > > > > >you
> > > > > > > > > > > will have a medical done.
> > > > > > > > > > > Then you will have to pass the CF Express test.
> > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > > Hope this helps.
> > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > > >From: "Jesse Phillips" 
> > > > > > > > > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > > > > > > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > > > > > > > >Subject: Hello/give it a rest
> > > > > > > > > > > >Date: Wed, 21 Feb 2001 20:35:38 -0500
> > > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > > >Hi! Ive been on the list for a couple of weeks now,
but
> > > >this
> > > >is
> > > > > >my
> > > > > > > > > >first
> > > > > > > > > > > >message.
> > > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > > >I believe that you may have been a marine, "lt.". Did
> he
> > > >ever
> > > > > >say
> > > > > > > >he
> > > > > > > > > >was
> > > > > > > > > >17
> > > > > > > > > > > >when he joined OCS?
> > > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > > >He seems to know alot about the marines, thats for
> sure,
> > me
> > > >i
> > > > > >have
> > > > > > > >been
> > > > > > > > > > > >following military matters for a number of years now,
i
> > am
> > > > > >working
> > > > > > > >on
> > > > > > > > > > > >becoming an officer Cadet. Being a military Officer
has
> > > >been
> > > >my
> > > > > > > >dream
> > > > > > > > > >since
> > > > > > > > > > > >i was about 12 years old. I am From Etobicoke, a part
> of
> > > > > >Toronto.
> > > > > > > >I‘ve
> > > > > > > > > >been
> > > > > > > > > > > >an army cadet since i was 14 years old, then i went
off
> > to
> > > > > > > >university.
> > > > > > > > > >I
> > > > > > > > > > > >applied at my local recruiting office and am going to
> be
> > > >tested
> > > > > >an
> > > > > > > > > > > >interviewed starting next week. Can any of you tell
me
> > what
> > > >i
> > > > > >might
> > > > > > > > > >expect?
> > > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > > >Jesse Phillips
> > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > >
> >
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > > > > > > > >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > > > > > > > > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > > > > > > > > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > > > > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > > > > > > >message body.
> > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > >
> >
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > > > > > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > > > > > > > > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
message
> > > > > > > > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > > > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > > > > > > message body.
> > > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > > > > >message body.
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > >
> >
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > > > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > > > > > > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > > > > message body.
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > > >message body.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > >
> > > >
> >
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > > > > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > > message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > >message body.
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > >
> _________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian  McGregor" <imcgrego@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 22 Feb 2001 14:18:59 -0500*
It is my understanding that the PPCLI is the only regiment which has a QMSI
everyone else calls it a DSM.  I believe that the RQMS was a separate
position from and junior to the QMSI.
Ian McGregor
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, February 22, 2001 12:59 AM
Subject: RQ
> Regimental Quartermaster Sergeant actually RQMS. Supposed to be a
tasking
> held by the senior MWO in a battalion unless the unit has a QMSI - but
that
> drill pig is probably now extinct but sometimes today in our small PRes
> "battalions" the job is held by a Sergeant, particularly if they can get a
> Sergeant to do the job on Class B and save some bucks.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

